# 4 months rent



## lihanli (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello,
I have had some great help from this site as I am looking to rent 2 bed accom from mid-Jan to mid-May in Andalucia. A very kind lady in Olvera is helping me and also an estate agents near Malaga (thanks to Jo). 
I'm coming out on the 2nd Dec for a few days to do a reckie so if anyone has any hlepful infomation for me regarding a possible property or good contacts I would really appreciate it,
many thanks,
Hannah


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

lihanli said:


> Hello,
> I have had some great help from this site as I am looking to rent 2 bed accom from mid-Jan to mid-May in Andalucia. A very kind lady in Olvera is helping me and also an estate agents near Malaga (thanks to Jo).
> I'm coming out on the 2nd Dec for a few days to do a reckie so if anyone has any hlepful infomation for me regarding a possible property or good contacts I would really appreciate it,
> many thanks,
> Hannah


Hi Hannah

We are coming over in January to do the same thing!! Do keep in touch

We are thinking San Pedro/Estepona. 

Anyone any advice? Thank you


----------



## lihanli (Oct 7, 2009)

*Found an area - just need a place!*

Just came back from my few days visit - the weather was fab and we had a great time. Actaully really loved the place that was recommended to be by Jo - Alhuarin del torre - hope that the estate agents there can help me find something. Also have only ever flown in and out of Malaga before and never visited it - was very impressed, a really lovely city and would like it to be near by! Good luck as well, let me know how you get on........
Hannah[

QUOTE=2ladies;214436]Hi Hannah

We are coming over in January to do the same thing!! Do keep in touch

We are thinking San Pedro/Estepona. 

Anyone any advice? Thank you[/QUOTE]


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lihanli said:


> Just came back from my few days visit - the weather was fab and we had a great time. Actaully really loved the place that was recommended to be by Jo - Alhuarin del torre - hope that the estate agents there can help me find something.



Glad you liked it, it is a beautiful place and is also in a good position IMO, near the airport, near to Málaga, near to the costas and near to the campos and moutains.

I know a couple of really good estate agents in the area, Property Directors | Property in Spain / Property to Rent Long Term in Spain / Rent to Buy in Spain / Property in Morocco / Property in Bulgaria and Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain are two very trustworthy and reliable agents. 

Jo xxx


----------



## lihanli (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Jo - I really appreciate your help, Hannah 



jojo said:


> Glad you liked it, it is a beautiful place and is also in a good position IMO, near the airport, near to Málaga, near to the costas and near to the campos and moutains.
> 
> I know a couple of really good estate agents in the area, Property Directors | Property in Spain / Property to Rent Long Term in Spain / Rent to Buy in Spain / Property in Morocco / Property in Bulgaria and Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain are two very trustworthy and reliable agents.
> 
> Jo xxx


----------

